# Military licence to civi



## Jonbartlett (4 Aug 2014)

Is it possible to transfer your DND 404 to a civi licence. An example of this, if i drive a tractor trailer in the army and when i get out can i transfer that so i can automatically get my AZ ( in ontario) or do i have to take the course again.......   :yellow:


----------



## stealthylizard (4 Aug 2014)

Generally no.  There are some exceptions, but can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2014)

Jonbartlett said:
			
		

> Is it possible to transfer your DND 404 to a civi licence. An example of this, if i drive a tractor trailer in the army and when i get out can i transfer that so i can automatically get my AZ ( in ontario) or do i have to take the course again.......   :yellow:



Someone more knowledgeable can answer that question, but you may find this of interest since you were asking about Ontario.

"Ontario should allow the transfer of Valid CF 404's (drivers licence) to a valid civilian licence."
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/ontario-should-allow-the-transfer-of-valid-cf

"In the past, and in most of the other provinces today, members of the Canadian forces that had completed their drivers training (now a 2.5 month full time course) and held valid 404's (CF driver permit) would be able to transfer their 404's to a provincial license. Since the introduction of the graduated licensing system this is no longer the case in Ontario."

"There are some personnel that have every class of civilian license (G, AZ, DZ,Chauffeur, and Coach bus) on their 404's and still had to go and do them again to get them on their civilian license."

"Jurisdictions with Licence Exchange Agreements with Ontario:"
http://www.drivetest.ca/EN/licencing/Pages/Exchanging-a-Reciprocal-Licence.aspx


----------



## medicineman (4 Aug 2014)

Dude, I think you'll find that you won't be getting behind the wheel of an 18 wheeler anytime soon as an embryonic Reserve MSE Op - you'd likely get your AZ license faster by doing the course yourself than hoping/waiting for the Reserve world to get you on it.  Odds are that you might at least get your Air Brake Training though - usually needed for the 10 ton trucks IIRC.

 :2c:

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Aug 2014)

And most reserve MSE Op's don't get Tractor Trailer as none of the reserve BN's have them...



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Odds are that you might at least get your Air Brake Training though - usually needed for the 10 ton trucks IIRC.



And also for the MSVS.....


----------



## dapaterson (4 Aug 2014)

MSVS is a commercial air brake system.  HLVW is a military system.  Different qualifications in the military.


----------



## medicineman (4 Aug 2014)

There we are then.


----------



## Jonbartlett (4 Aug 2014)

Alright! thank you very much guys!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Aug 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> MSVS is a commercial air brake system.  HLVW is a military system.  Different qualifications in the military.



True but the HL package is a half day (at the most) bolt on for the 121 system....at least when I did it 8 years ago....


----------

